# Texturing with Apla CFS and Graco Mark V



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Are any of you texturing with an Apla CFS/Graco Mark V setup?

I'm wondering which is better; the Apla texture attachment, or the Graco atomizer for texture?

Presently using hopper and compressor so looking for something that can do more sqf.

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I tried using the alpa and a mark v setups, it does good with the knockdown texture but dosn't give a fan for a good orange peel texture ( and takes alooooooot of air for the orange peel). 
I also used the graco air atomizer kit and it works better than the the alpa for knockdown but I could not get the tip to stop clogging up with the orange peel setup. The material would dry up on the inside of the tip as your spraying and slowly start changing the spray pattern. 

But for knockdown they do good and spray alot of sf per min only downfall is the mixin in buckets really sucks !!

Depending on how much your lookin to spray I would look into the graco rtx machines. they are a hundred times better than a hopper, and not near as expensive as the alpa/graco setup.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,
I already have the Apla/Graco/25gal Hopper setup so the atomizer wouldn't be a big expense compared to getting the RTX. Granted the RTX definitely look like the right tool for the job. Anyone else?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate my Apla-tech,,Have I mentioned that before!!!!!!!!!! $4grand to do angles---sweet angles tho!!!!!!My 10" box head sucks ,only use it on 300 sheets or more.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I love my Apla-Tech CFS they work great wish I had them 10yrs ago:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The AplaTech is a good sprayer. They have a good atomizer that sprays a great orange peel. We sprayed a lot of texture with it. Probably 300 houses.


----------



## NCarlson (Oct 31, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I only do texture on a handful of houses per year so can't say it's the optimal solution if that's what you need it to do all the time, but it does double duty as a finishing system and texture rig just fine.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## NCarlson (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you have an opinion on the apla tech gun vs the Graco air atomizer? How did that Benron compressor work out?


----------

